# LINKS for information and parts for your Carputer needs!



## 8675309

I have started a list of places to purchase ITX or Carputer parts, forums for information, and front ends for the carputer. I have found many other sites but this is a good starting point. 

Mp3car contains parts and a forum that contains very useful information. 
Mp3car.com: Your #1 source for Car computing, mobile vehicle technology & software development

Ride Runner Front End formerly Road Runner
riderunner

Centrafuse Front End
Centrafuse™ | Connected Car Applications

Centrafuse Supported Hardware
Centrafuse™ | Connected Car Applications

OPUS
http://www.opussolutions.com/

Mobile Computing Solutions
Mobile Computing Solutions - Innovations in Mini ITX

USB relay for roadrunner or centrafuse
http://www.mo-co-so.com/USB-I-O-1-4-Input-Output-USB-Controlled-Relay-p/mcs-mjs-io1.htm

Forgot this site
http://www.mini-itx.com/

Mini-box
Mini-Box.com: mini-ITX, nano-ITX, pico-ITX, mobile-ITX solutions

ITX Depot
Power Supply :: Components :: ITXdepot

Tiger direct
Search Results for itx at TigerDirect.com

Newegg
Newegg.com - itx

eBay carputer carputer | eBay

eBay Lilliput
lilliput touch screen | eBay

eBay xenarc
xenarc touch screen | eBay


----------



## 8675309

I have always used road runner but have recently changed to Centrafuse front ends and I have to say I like the out of the box use much better than roadrunner. More people have been using road runner so you may find more apps and plug-in's for it. 

MP3 Car is a great forum and is loaded with information. Info on every front end and OS from MAC to Windows all the way to front end designs for certain car makes. 

I like the Mobile Computing Solutions site. They have a nice case that would work well for someone looking for a PCI slot.
Black Box Mobile PCI Mini ITX Case for Carputer Car PC with PCI Slot

Don’t forget about the OBDII options for your carputer. Someone looking to do a dash build with no gauges; this would be a good option for you.


----------



## 8675309

Running XP on your carputer and need to speed up your boot and resume times? BootVis can shave some time off for you.

BootVis
BootVis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Download BootVis 1.3.37.0 Free - BootVis - Microsoft tool to provide faster XP boot and resume times - Softpedia


----------



## xanderin

This company has noise reduction circuits for almost every part of the computer.
Auraliti Home


----------



## 8675309

bump for information


----------



## 8675309

bump


----------



## Audiophyle

Dont forget about mitxpc.com
They offer a lot for carPC setups, just bought a m4-atx psu from them recently.


And to get that PC running XP up to full speed, this link of tweaks is immensely helpful
TweakHound's Super XP Tweaking Guide - Tweak & Optimize XP


----------



## 8675309

bootvis does a great job on xp to improve boot speeds


----------

